# 12-14 wood duck hunt



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is how it went down yesterday guys. flat out AWSEOME


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Boy that’s a classy signature line Jimbo.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Too bad that's not Utah,


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Boy that's a classy signature line Jimbo.


He said it :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Great shoot bud! Lemme know when your takin me out.  



Gee


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Great shoot bud! Lemme know when your takin me out.
> 
> Gee


as soon as my boy and I hit 100 you are on!!!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

bugleboy said:


> Too bad that's not Utah,


I think 90% of us have known that all along. We just keep trying to humor him. It has almost gotten comical. :lol:


----------



## brtwf (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for a good laugh to start the day off jimbo. Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## hensonly (Dec 8, 2009)

captain said:


> bugleboy said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad that's not Utah,
> ...


Why couldn't this be Utah? Where is it than?---don't be jealous you should be happy that fellow waterfowler is having luck---that's the problem with most of you --you think it's a competetion  who can out do the other and who has the most sponsors etc.......---well most of you are posers ---why not be supportive and say good job I wish that was me---ohhh because jealous people think they are better than everyone else---thumbs down to haters
Great job and I wish I was shootin that many woodies


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting there. so how many have you guys killed this year ?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> nice shooting there. so how many have you guys killed this year ?


I have killed three and could have had many more. I have also personally guided four other guys into their first wood ducks this year as well. It may be really hard for some of you to comprehend, but I really do pass on alot of wood ducks throughout the season, and there are several guys on this forum that can attest to that. As I have already stated I would care less if other people shoot them, but I simply choose not to. It isn't a matter of jealousy, just the plain fact that last season I put 250 on the ground from the boxes I put up. Don't you think that it would be kind of counter productive to raise that many just to shoot half of them? I am sorry, but there are several factors leading up to my conclusion that these shoots are not taking place in Utah.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

hensonly said:


> captain said:
> 
> 
> > bugleboy said:
> ...


Great Job Jimbo! I dont care if your in Utah or zimbabwe, good for you. We all like certain species of waterfowl and if you can find them then tear em up! Im not into woodies but i sure as heck would not pass them up if i had the chance but really dont hunt in there habitat!
Captain,
I think your efforts for woodducks is a good thing and you should be commended! I am sure its hard to swallow when you see piles of woodies, but then again, you new getting into it that the birds where going to be a target for hunters 107 days out of the year! I am sure with your efforts they wont go extinct in this area due to hunting pressure!

DiverFreak


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Like I have said over and over again, I really could care less if this guy is shooting them in Utah. I don't pass on wood ducks because I think the whole population will deminish if I shoot one. I just personally have a hard time breasting one of them out and looking at them at the bottom of the garbage can. Once again it is a personal thing. Really I don't know why it would be any different than a mallard or any other kind of duck, but for me it just is. I guess it is hard to explain. I guess it comes from spending 20+ hours a week in the summer months with them.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Not Utah... Probably East of here. Its funny how guys with less than 10 posts are backing him. I'm sure they are out of state too.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

what a shame that one man can so careless as to shot so many of one type of bird and brag about it like he is king. What an ASSCLOWN!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> I dont care if your in Utah or zimbabwe, good for you.


It's not Zimbabwe for sure. Zimbabwe doesn't have wood ducks, and there certainly is not any snow, let alone that much snow in any part of Zimbabwe. Just thought I'd help clear that up for you DF!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

One of the mods looked up the IP address a while back. Came back as a Kansas address.


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Chaser said:


> One of the mods looked up the IP address a while back. Came back as a Kansas address.





captain said:


> I think 90% of us have known that all along. We just keep trying to humor him. It has almost gotten comical. :lol:


I think it is awesome that he has got a lot of wood ducks but it is not Utah, -O\__- and this isn't that people are jealous. It would have the same response if someone posted that they were nearing 100 old squaw. It just doesn't happen around here. But congrats on the ducks anyway. -8/-


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

purty pile of duck there.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

My question is why do people say there shooting a ton of wood ducks in Utah. But there shooting them in Kansas why not just say your getting them in Kansas if you are. Or say there from somewhere different then they are.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont care where he's getting them. but he's doing a great job!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

katorade said:


> My question is why do people say there shooting a ton of wood ducks in Utah. But there shooting them in Kansas why not just say your getting them in Kansas if you are. Or say there from somewhere different then they are.


someones just string the pot -O|o-

Nice pile of birds.. sure would like to bag one some day!!!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> what a shame that one man can so careless as to shot so many of one type of bird and brag about it like he is king. What an ASSCLOWN!


Oh so when somebody posts pictures of all greenheads thats ok?? :roll:

Utah is full of woodducks. Most of them are blocked by private access along rivers. Good job on the woodies man. I wish I wouldve mounted a drake back when I was killing alot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> what a shame that one man can so careless as to shot so many of one type of bird and brag about it like he is king. What an ASSCLOWN!


No name calling please.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Actually, I'd hate to say it, but it really is possible that he could be pulling this off. We have a small farm pond that has a few resident flocks of wood ducks, maybe a hundred or so birds in total. You really could pull off a limit of woodies without any problem there. I think that about 3 days of that would absolutley decimate the resource though. I wouldn't be surprised however to find out that he is one of our neighbors that both Tex-o-bob and myself have been having repeated issues with this season. 

That being said. I think if he is shooting limit after limit of wood ducks in Utah, he's doing us all a real disservice. It's taken over 10 years to get as many wood ducks as we do, and we don't shoot more than maybe 2 birds the whole season. It's just too rare of a resource.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

I talked to Carl Taylor, tonight from bugle boy advice. he seemed to think bugle boy was playing a joke on me and doesn't seem to care if I am shooting all the wood ducks. Carl, has my number should anyone need to contact me since he seems not to have a problem with it! why should any of the rest of you!!!


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Long before this gets turned into a "he said, she said", I think I will enter a few details that I know to be true. How interesting it is that I should receive a phone call from Jimbo53 just as I am walking into Sportsman's Warehouse to do some shopping tonight. I must say that I was extremely confused, as was Jimbo53 (Or so it seemed), as we both tried to understand why he would get such a message and when he read it to me and then mentioned whom he had received it from, it was clear to me exactly what was going on. I apologized to him for the fact that my name was used in this manner, to which I told Jimbo53 that we raise a lot of wood ducks and that if he had any question, I would love to answer them, and our conversation ended there. The timing of this phone call made it rather easy for me to discuss with BB as to why my name was thrown out there in this manner...

It is fairly apparent that this thread is somewhat of a hot topic with opinions being voiced from various points of view. While my intention is not to throw a dog into this fight, I believe at this point that is fare to say that we (TUWA and its WOW program supporters) have invested a great deal of time, effort and money into the future of wood ducks here in the state of Utah. While our goal is to dramatically increase the local wood duck population, it is not our intention to run off hunters that are enjoying success. While I am genuinely concerned about the possibilities of any one hunter removing just under 5% of the states of Utah's wood duck population, and an even greater concern for the photo's showing hens, I would hope that in the end, if there were such an individual whom had enjoyed such a bountiful harvest rate, that he or she would fill compelled to participate in the program that has been so successful in furthering the population here in Utah. I would also point out that while 5% may not seem extreme, such a number from a given area becomes more of a crisis, as now we are talking about the possibilities of entire colonies being depleted. There are several key players in the WOW program that have invested a huge amount of their resources just to see colonies starting to expand just this year, given three years their efforts. With such a high hunter harvest rate, that is seemingly so simple, tends to lends to the importance of a wood duck restriction in the future.
Should there be any questions or interest in the Wild Over Wood Duck (WOW) Program, feel free to contact myself, Jim Bowcutt or Joel Draxler.

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas,
Carl Taylor
The Utah Waterfowl Alliance (TUWA)
Wild Over Wood Ducks (WOW)-
801-603-9273


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, Jimbo, you have not ever answered the question/accusation--were these in Utah? We know that you are not from Utah, correct?


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> So, Jimbo, you have not ever answered the question/accusation--were these in Utah? We know that you are not from Utah, correct?


Yes I am from Utah and yes they were in Utah.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

If Jimbo wants to water sluce and jump shoot Woodies and hen Woodies to extintion and hes not breaking any laws what business is it of your guys. To each thier own and all that other crap you guys keep saying. :lol: Yea, Jimbo just remember to line up as many Woodie heads as you can when you water swat them, that's what I call hunting. -O|o-


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

You must have found the woodies, bc I sure can't. I just want one and your workn on 100


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you imagine the fit guys would throw back east if they imposed a 1 or 2 wood duck limit similar to cans, pintails, scaup, or redheads?? However, I see no reason they couldn't impose a 1 or 2 hen limit similar to mallards.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

HONER80080 said:


> Can you imagine the fit guys would throw back east if they imposed a 1 or 2 wood duck limit similar to cans, pintails, scaup, or redheads?? However, I see no reason they couldn't impose a 1 or 2 hen limit similar to mallards.


Uh...in most states along the atlantic flyway the limit on woodducks was 2 for as long as I can remember, it was in maryland and I spent the first 18 years of my life there. It wasnt until last year I believe that they raised the limit on them to 3 and who the hell knows how long that will stand. Not to mention most atlantic states only get a 60 day season and a lot of states you cannot hunt on sunday.

Now imagine how big of a fit the guys in this state would throw if they reduced the season to 60 days and closed hunting on sunday........

Might want to find out what you are talking about before you go spouting off.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

Surf n turf said:


> Uh...in most states along the atlantic flyway the limit on woodducks was 2 for as long as I can remember, it was in maryland and I spent the first 18 years of my life there. It wasnt until last year I believe that they raised the limit on them to 3 and who the hell knows how long that will stand. Not to mention most atlantic states only get a 60 day season and a lot of states you cannot hunt on sunday.
> 
> Now imagine how big of a fit the guys in this state would throw if they reduced the season to 60 days and closed hunting on sunday........
> 
> Might want to find out what you are talking about before you go spouting off.


Uh...I know this can be complicated but stay with me here. 1 and 2 are less then 3. When and if they lower the wood duck limit to 2 in the eastern states I'm sure the fine hunters there will throw a fit. If they lowered the number of hunt days here from 107 to 60 I'm sure the fine hunters here would throw a fit as well. Although I'm not sure what that has to do with wood ducks except for you to say oh yeah, we don't whine you do. Anyhow, might want to make sure you know how to order them there fancy numbers before you go spouting off.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

[exclamation:riejydhe][/exclamation:riejydhe]Is there anything left to discuss on this topic? If not, let's please let the pizzing contest be done. Once the personal attacks begin the thread usually ends up locked quickly, let's keep it clean please!


----------

